
Lyft IPO puts investors in self-driving cars as well as ride services - msoad
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-lyft-ipo-investment/lyft-ipo-puts-investors-in-self-driving-cars-as-well-as-ride-services-idUSKCN1C41IY
======
dharmon
What a strange article speculating on a Lyft IPO without adding any substance
to the conversation.

Perhaps lyft is putting out “feeler” articles to gauge public reaction to both
an ipo and their relative valuation to Uber?

~~~
caseysoftware
I had a similar reaction because the tech savvy investors who are already
looking at U/L _know_ that they're a proxy for self-driving cars.

Which makes me suspect that it's not for a them or even us.

I suspect this is for the completely tech-unsavvy investors who need prodding
to remember "oh yeah, I can get in on that." If that drives interest and
demand for the stock, more power to them.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Fleecing the retail investor again. Sigh.

------
philsnow
There is no Lyft IPO (yet), so the headline is worded a little strangely.

There's another realm where this kind of grammatical construction is
apparently common, though: sports. There's a so-called "sports subjunctive" /
"baseball conditional" statement.

See
[http://itre.cis.upenn.edu/~myl/languagelog/archives/004521.h...](http://itre.cis.upenn.edu/~myl/languagelog/archives/004521.html)
and
[http://languagelog.ldc.upenn.edu/nll/?p=3808](http://languagelog.ldc.upenn.edu/nll/?p=3808)
for another way this usage has spread a little bit elsewhere.

------
Animats
That's like viewing Space-X stock as a proxy for real estate on Mars.

~~~
atupis
I think it is worse, self-driving cars change two-way market to one-way market
and removes Lyfts biggest competitive advantage. It is like investing Kodak at
2007 because camera phones are next big thing.

------
jonthepirate
On Equidate someone wants to buy $1m of Lyft stock from an employee or
otherwise.

